
The Ketchup Conundrum (2004) - gotocake
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2004/09/06/the-ketchup-conundrum
======
DiabloD3
Heinz is absolute garbage, and consistently the worst major brand on the
market.

I want _flavor_. It is ketchup, it needs to taste like such! The only two
major brands that pass muster are Annie's and Primal Kitchen. Everything else
is a thickened red sugar with a tiny smidgen of vinegar added in.

Generally, if Heinz makes a product, assume its botched garbage and isn't
anything like what it claims on the bottle. Ketchup, mustard, steak sauce,
relish? All fucking garbage.

You're only here on Earth for so long, quit eating depressing fake food.

------
eumenides1
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/the_americas/trudeau-
wa...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/the_americas/trudeau-wades-into-
us-canada-ketchup-war-with-tariffs-on-
heinz/2018/06/29/5440c392-7b23-11e8-ac4e-421ef7165923_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.eb271678893d)

French's is making headway in Canada due to Heinz closing it's facilities and
laying off 700 workers.

------
sodosopa
I still prefer Heinz. I’ve had gourmet ketchup and still go back to Heinz.
I’ve walked out of places for using that Sysco garbage ketchup.

~~~
GrumpyNl
The more sugar, the better people like it.

~~~
delinka
This seems to be the case for soooo many foods. And every time something gets
sweeter, my family complains and we stop buying that item. We swore off a
pizza chain years ago when we sat for lunch and the sauce was too sweet.

~~~
exhilaration
Ha, was it Pizza Hut?

~~~
DiabloD3
If it comes from a chain, it ain't pizza.

Every town has some hole in the wall joint that makes pretty good shit.

------
el_don_almighty
I love me the Sriracha ketchup. I also like mixing my own with Franks or
Franks wing sauce.

I don't ever eat normal ketchup

------
maaark
14 years later and we're still all eating Heinz. Sorry, Jim.

